# what are HIQ lights?



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

some of you are familiar with my quest for HID lights in the country where I live.   well today I went to some specialist lighting stores and they had no clue what I was talking about (English is not widely spoken here).  Anyhow I told them I wanted security lights, and they gave me this catalogue with something called HIQ lights.   They were cheap, so this can't be what I want.  Or maybe I'm lucky and it is?  I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 4, 2007)

HID = High Intensity Discharge.  Basically consists of 3 types, High Pressure Sodium, Metal Halide, and Mercury Vapor...the last of which being pretty much useless in our hobby.  Sorry, never heard of HIQ.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2007)

> Yet there is not even a single name for the technology: it is called HID, HIQ, CD, or CDM, depending on whom you read


*Found thison the net...looks as if they are one and the same, so...you're just lucky!!! Just make sur you get a High Pressure Sodium or Metal Halide.*


----------



## sanchez (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks   Couldn't find any info when I googled it except for specs on lights for dentistry.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2007)

They have a High intensity Quartz lighting. I googled around its mainly for underwater apps and notice some use for commercial. Not much on it though except the color temp is really white.


----------

